# I can't even tell my mum I'm having ivf....!



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

So I was poking about on the Internet and came across this artist who is making her ivf cycle into a live performance piece...

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3373553

Might not be to everyone's taste but you've got to admit she has to have balls to put herself out there like that! I personally won't be joining her but love the fact that's she's put an invite out  wonder how many takers she'll get!


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Blimey, I thought I was a bit too 'overshare' sometimes but she takes it to a whole new level!  

Fair play though.... especially if it helps 'civilians' to understand what ivf is actually about (I sometimes think they think it's a couple of injections and a virtually guaranteed pregnancy).

The article is dated March so I wonder how she got on.  If she got her BFP maybe it will catch on!

x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's American bumble and they write the date differently so it's 3rd June not 6th March  

It will be interesting to see if the result is so widely seen this week.  I guess if this is the way she deals with it, fair play x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yeah good spot Dudders!

Silly me!  

x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Why didn't her clinic provide her with an auto-injector - just a thought !


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I just had a nosey online and today was her tests day. She just tweeted (!) that they had a negative test. Can't help feel sorry for her obviously, having a failed cycle sooo publicly must be awful 

X


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor her


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

The poor woman - my heart goes out to her - I struggled soo badly with my own injections too - 
Sheila


----------

